# Scuba Pro Recalls Dive Computers



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not a diver but saw this and thought somebody might benefit from the info :

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2016/Scubapro-Recalls-Dive-Computers/


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks. Will pass this along to fellow divers and my dive students


----------

